# about bando



## thekuntawman (Mar 7, 2002)

when i was a kid, in washington dc, maung gyi had a school. one school is on north capitol street at a christian school. the other one, at GWU (george washington U).

bando in those days, they sold it, as kickboxing. no weapons, no form, just kickboxing. the instructors there are paul adkins, another guy name roberts,  and shoot i forgot all the names. but they are all federal marchalls and supreme court cops. anyway, those guys use to kick *** all over the place. paul adkins, i remembered because we both learn king fu from dean chin.

anway, i never met mr gyi because i was only 12 years old back then, and its rude to go and talk to him. but i remember, they said he travelled all over the place, and he learn arnis de mano also, but the style was a secret and nobody got to learn it. my secret was i know it to, and i was curious to find out what the big secret is.

anway, i know that mr gyi teaches in seminars today, but a long time ago he had a school where people could learn everyday, and earn the rank the old fashion way.


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 7, 2002)

i remeber, robert wood, he was the head instructor, then another guy named mr marshall, and then jim wyatt (i think).

another black belter was hoy lee, another one of my kung fu brothers.

bando is a combination of kung fu, tae kwon do and judo. it is the only martial arts where the weapon is a rifle/bayonet (thats what they said, but many philippine styles use it too).


----------



## Icepick (Mar 7, 2002)

Kuntawman =

I've trained with Dr. Gyi several times, you wouldn't be disappointed with the level of exertion!   

I remember a double session with Professor Presas.  Remy should have gone first, because when Dr. Gyi was done, I could have taken a nap.  2 hours of swinging, hitting, ducking, and moving, both sticks and open hands.

I've never even seen Dr. Gyi speak about rank in his system.  If Moo is still around, I think he got a black belt in it...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> 
> *it is the only martial arts where the weapon is a rifle/bayonet (thats what they said, but many philippine styles use it too). *



I too recall reading about bando as being principally a kickboxing art in the 1970s. (For example, I have on my shelves Dr. Gyi's 1978 "Burmese bando Boxing" book.) As to the above statement, there is also jukendo:
http://homepage.mac.com/UKjukendo/Jukendo.html
http://www.furyu.com/onlinearticles/Jukendo1.html


----------



## Mao (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Nosepick,
  In 1984 I earned a black belt in what was a combination of bando and jkd. I could run down the lineage for you but thats boring. It did resemble muay thai a bit. A very balistic style of fighting. We also trained weapons. How's the bjj ( there ARE two j's in that, right?) going?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey there, Icepick!  

I think I was at that same seminar with you. Good times!

I can't wait to do more Dr. Gyi stuff at the WMAA camp.

I brought Gyi a Cigar, too. I'm an avid Cigar smoker, so I told him I'd bring him a good one next time I see him.

Hopefully, he'll call me 'Monica', and make me his B***h.
 :rofl: 

Kidding, obviously.


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 23, 2002)

here is a muslim brother from burma who is now in pakistan. he is not from maung gyi, but he is a bando teacher also
www.taiskaratecenter.com


----------

